# Sterile vs non sterile filters



## FordFan (Jan 25, 2013)

Going to give glass bottletop filtration a try. Ordered my zapcaps. Doesn't say anything about sterile or nonsterile on website ( I assumed sterile).

Get package and they are nonsterile. I would think as long as my glass bottle is sterile, I am fine.

What's others opinion? Use it or toss it. I am very anal when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## striffe (Jan 26, 2013)

I use them with no issue. Like you said, make sure your media bottle is sterile. I slao use the unsterile syringe filters with no issue. I receive them in a bag and i make sure i store them that way. Just use common sense when it comes to environment they are used and stored in. Im surprised your zap caps dont come in a sealed bag? Mine do.


----------



## striffe (Jan 26, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Going to give glass bottletop filtration a try. Ordered my zapcaps. Doesn't say anything about sterile or nonsterile on website ( I assumed sterile).
> 
> Get package and they are nonsterile. I would think as long as my glass bottle is sterile, I am fine.
> 
> What's others opinion? Use it or toss it. I am very anal when it comes to this stuff.



I dont know how many zap caps you purchased, but if you plan to throw them away, i will take them off your hands.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 26, 2013)

hijacked said:


> I dont know how many zap caps you purchased, but if you plan to throw them away, i will take them off your hands.



Oh no . As soon as I pulled them out of the box, I knew something wasn't right. The bags weren't airtight and there's a small circular "air relief" hole in each bag.

How many psi do you normally go to with glass bottles? I've seen up to 25.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 26, 2013)

Doesn't matter if sterile or not. Ba or bb knocks out the germs of anything..


----------



## striffe (Jan 26, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Oh no . As soon as I pulled them out of the box, I knew something wasn't right. The bags weren't airtight and there's a small circular "air relief" hole in each bag.
> 
> How many psi do you normally go to with glass bottles? I've seen up to 25.



The glass will hold 25 no problem. But you also have to make sure you dont suck the filter into the bottle. So i wouldnt go over 15. Ive actually pulled 25 on the plastic units. I finally cracked a receiver the third time i did it. So i try to keep it below 15. Honestly, i dont think it filters much faster at 25 anyway. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## delcapone (Jan 28, 2013)

I too used non sterile .22 filters with no issues. Wen i ordered they were out of  sterile ones


----------



## Jethro (Oct 14, 2020)

Good info, I also ordered the non sterile type. Feel a bit better now.


----------



## hgmara (Oct 15, 2020)

you can wash out with BA first


----------

